# What is the BEST CIS-Lambda Manual ?



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

What is the BEST manual covering CIS-Lambda injection ?


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

Not sure exactly what you mean by CIS-Lambda, L-Jetronic?

In that case, this would be the best manual:
Gasoline Fuel-Injection System L-Jetronic

If you mean something else, then maybe you can find your system here:
Bosch Technical Publications
You'll want the yellow covered booklets. Sometimes these can be found in electronic format on the internet if you search long enough, but considering the price they are well worth it if you really want to understand the system.


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

I am working on a 1982 VW Rabbit pickup , it has CIS injection with an O2 sensor ( Lambda ) .


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

Just fixed my links above.

I know for sure my '84 GTI had K-Jetronic. It sounds like you also might have K-Jetronic.
K-Jetronic Technical Document
Do you have what looks like a fuel injector inline with the fuel supply to the fuel distributor?


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Do you know anything about " how to tune and modify bosch fuel injection" by ben watson " and what do you think of it ?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

GTIspirit said:


> Just fixed my links above.
> 
> I know for sure my '84 GTI had K-Jetronic. It sounds like you also might have K-Jetronic.
> K-Jetronic Technical Document
> Do you have what looks like a fuel injector inline with the fuel supply to the fuel distributor?


Close but not quite, that one is for CIS-basic. The one he's really after is this one.


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

ABA Scirocco ,

Do you have a link to that site or a good source for the book ?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Sorry no. I downloaded a PDF copy of it a few years ago, I've long since lost the link but you might try searching a few of the bit torrent site to see if it's still available.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i am a newbie in this forum. i started looking inbto this forum because i am boosting a 9a with volvo turbo parts.
i started by doing what everyone always says to new comers; SEARCH THE FAQ.
i did and there is a link to download that exact same manual.
so read the FAq and you will fingd it there.
great read


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Unfortunately, it's the first 25 pages, the document is actually 63 pages long, all of the trouble shooting guides and a few other things are missing.

And since you mentioned Volvo, they also used K-jet and put out several very good CIS manuals and although it's obviously not VW specific material, the majority of that info applies to our cars too. You can find links to PDF scans of those manuals (five of them), about half down THIS PAGE and a sixth one HERE.


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

Kazan said:


> Do you know anything about " how to tune and modify bosch fuel injection" by ben watson " and what do you think of it ?


It gets some pretty bad reviews http://www.amazon.com/Modify-Bosch-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


I have this Bosch book and highly recommend it. It cover all their injection systems.
It really took the mystery out of cis lambda.
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/bosch/Bosch-Fuel-Injection-Eng-Mgmt.html


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I ended up getting a copy of " How to tune & Modify Bosch Fuel Injection by Ben Watson "
and I agree that it does not live up to the " Modify " in the title , but it does have a place in your CIS injection library . 
Something that I had wondered about and had never had explained before was how to adjust the throttle plate stop or " Adjusting Minimum Air " after standard tune-up warm engine ,then shut it off make sure the auxiliary air valve has closed completely . Next connect a tachometer and start engine close the the manually adjusted idle air by pass and adjust the throttle stop screw so the engine barely idles at about 450 rpm for eight cylinders, 550 rpm for six cylinders, and 650 rpm for four cylinders . Make sure that the throttle does not bind in the closed position . Now use the air by pass to up the rpm to the correct rpm ( about 950 rpm in my case ) .


----------

